# Alistair Overeem Sig Request



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Request:

I want an Alistair Overeem sig. 


Pics:








- Middle

Use whatever other pictures you can find but I want that one as the center piece (doesn't necessarily have to be centered though)


Title: Alistair Overeem


Sub-Text: "Demolition Man"


More Sub-Text: MJB23


Colors: Whatever looks good


Size: Whatever


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work Steph.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

They both look good.

I want to see what others come up with too especially plazz if he feels like making one.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh man we have a winner lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hahaha nice one...btw thanks toxic....urs is awesome


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I hate you MJB! I actually have that same Overeem pic (although with the background still in it) and was going to request a sig lol. Ah well, I need to sport my Hendo and Babalu sigs for their upcoming fights anyways. Maybe by the time I will be ready to sport Overeem you will be using another one :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah u gotta rep that hendo woot woot lol


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

baileyz ftw


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> baileyz ftw


Ya, my mom and I both agreed that if I don't win something fishy is going on.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll have one for ya tomorrow MJ.

Or today actually, since it's 2:30 lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think an impressionable young man like yourself should be up at 2:30 in the morning D.P. I think you should be in bed by 
7 P.M. on weekdays 8 on the weejends, Im very dissapointed.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey! I'm on vacation from school right now, so I can stay up as long as I want! :thumb02:

But anyway, here ya go MJ: Let me know what you think.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i cant see ur image dp...not sure if its such me though


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's weird, I can see it...is anyone else having this problem?

Edit: I'm going to uplaod it again and you let me know.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

might just be me though


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

See it?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i see it...nice work dp i like it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay lol, thanks.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice work DP. Clean. I like it a lot


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good DP.

I'm still gonna wait a little longer before I make my decision.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

if u havnt decided by tommorow i'll try n post something when i get back from college tomorrow as ima go bed in a min coz its 1am here and gotta be up earli


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Plazz just PMed me his entry and i'm going to go with that one. Thanks to everyone that made one though.


----------

